# Inshore Slams



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

October has been a great month to be on or in the water, and the fish have been biting great pretty much everywhere. Inshore slams are pretty easy to catch right now as all 3 species are on the move. The reds and trout have been following the mullet, and the flounder have been ambushing bait coming in and out of these same areas. Hopping a jig and paddletail has been a great way to catch all 3. I've been using either 1/4 or 3/8oz. jigs to keep it on or near the bottom. 

Fished for about an hour Friday afternoon and managed to catch a few flounder, reds and trout pretty quickly all in the same area. Kept a few of these for dinner as seen in the pic. 
Sunday was a great day to be out there. Sun was shining, cool breeze blowing lightly and the fish were biting. Saw some mullet activity from a distance so I made my way over. First cast missed a solid thump, so I fired it right back in there. Started hopping it and missed another thump, hmmm. Before I had time to think about it, it got slammed again. This one didn't miss and a giant trout head comes thrashing out of the water wallowing everywhere. She wasn't happy and put up a great fight. Took a little video and released her. Couple casts later a nice flounder decides to bite. 

Decided to go search for some reds, and had to do some looking around. Once I made it to the right spot, it happened pretty quickly. They weren't spread out all over the grass flat like the last few weeks. Instead, they were grouped up along a small sand bar not relating to the grass at all. Caught several of them before I decided I was getting cold and probably time to head home. 

Fish were caught in 1-3' at low tide. Water was crystal clear and bait looks like it's getting scarce on the flats. Lots of pinfish and mullet, but not much else. The next few weeks should be interesting....

Here's a few pictures:
Friday-


Sunday-








21" and 16" flounder from last Sunday


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice looking fish and good report Jeff.
What did the trout measure?

Looks like about 26-27"


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Wish I was that good at inshore fishing. Nice job.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Bruce. You're right on, she was 27" and 6lbs.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Very good report nice slam


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

What size n color u catch the flounder on?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great catch. So fishing biting pretty much everwhere.... Any tips where to find a decent bite? Are you fishing the sound or up in the bays? Escambia or blackwater? Thanks


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

chaps,

SRSO is very active. I think that is where Jeffbro is by the looks of it. Beautiful trout BTW! 

Grass is everywhere, and so are the fish. I have caught plenty on the UV Matrix (they have fixed the quality issue). Even did well for the first time on the Jumbo Slice. Only problem is that 9 out of 10 specks are under 15 inches. Did catch a 24 incher though. What a rush. 

Regular catching on the flounder too, although on the small side. Still not bunched up tight yet though, but this cooler weather should take care of that.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

gator75 said:


> Wish I was that good at inshore fishing. Nice job.


Like all hobbies, practice practice practice. Time on the water makes a big difference.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

2RC's II said:


> What size n color u catch the flounder on?


All these fish were caught on a Green Hornet Matrix with a 1/4oz jig.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

chaps said:


> Great catch. So fishing biting pretty much everwhere.... Any tips where to find a decent bite? Are you fishing the sound or up in the bays? Escambia or blackwater? Thanks


I usually fish the sound, and this time of year, the mullet migration is the best thing going IMO. Look for areas where the mullet are constantly jumping and fish around them. The bigger trout will be moving around in pairs cruising the flats looking for food. Redfish will usually be in the middle of the mullet schools. Flounder will be in sandy areas near the mullet. Hope that helps!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Best dang inshore report Ive seen in at least month.... Solid fishin Bro!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> I usually fish the sound, and this time of year, the mullet migration is the best thing going IMO. Look for areas where the mullet are constantly jumping and fish around them. The bigger trout will be moving around in pairs cruising the flats looking for food. Redfish will usually be in the middle of the mullet schools. Flounder will be in sandy areas near the mullet. Hope that helps!


Guys, you don't get any better or straight advice than this. Especially where the trout are in relation to mullet schools. Takes a lot of time on water to learn this and you got it for free just by reading the forum!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great report and pics as always Jeff.. Did you notice if the cooler water temp effected your retrieval speed/cadence? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Best dang inshore report Ive seen in at least month.... Solid fishin Bro!!!


Thanks man, we need to get out there and do some fishing soon. It's starting to get really good....


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Great report and pics as always Jeff.. Did you notice if the cooler water temp effected your retrieval speed/cadence?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Thanks Tim, I haven't changed speeds quite yet. Fish still seem aggressive so I'm still bouncing it pretty fast, always pausing briefly to let it get back to bottom. I did change to a 1/4oz instead of 3/8oz for a slower fall, and it seems to be working well. They were still destroying a topwater late Saturday night in the cold weather, so I'd say the cold hasn't slowed them down at all.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks man, we need to get out there and do some fishing soon. It's starting to get really good....


Re-he-he-he-eally well alrightyyyy thennn...... muhahahahaha, as soon as the stars line up right again for us lets do it! Should be able to make it happen soon*

You know me Ive been on the West, let me know bro. I want u to check out this new rod! Ur advise on it was dead on!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome report, thanks for posting it Jeff! Congrats on some fine fish!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Very good report as usual Jeff. Nicely done. Do you notice time of day or type of tide (ebb/flow) being better right now?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

bamacpa said:


> Very good report as usual Jeff. Nicely done. Do you notice time of day or type of tide (ebb/flow) being better right now?


Time of day makes no difference, but I definitely notice a difference with tides, and prefer an outgoing tide. Incoming seems to spread the fish out a lot, and I have to search around more. Outgoing groups them up, and can catch good numbers in smaller areas. The more tidal flow the better.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Time of day makes no difference, but I definitely notice a difference with tides, and prefer an outgoing tide. Incoming seems to spread the fish out a lot, and I have to search around more. Outgoing groups them up, and can catch good numbers in smaller areas. The more tidal flow the better.


Makes perfect sense. Thanks.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Didn't want to write a whole new report for this, so I will just put it here since it applies to this same bite. Fished from 3:30-6pm yesterday and started with the jig. After 1.5 hours of catching nothing, I decided to put on a topwater and head in. That was the right choice and the flat came alive. Reds and trout were everywhere and were CRUSHING that topwater, even with the cooler temps. Thought it was interesting they wouldn't touch a jig but were all over the Spook. Don't neglect your topwater plugs this time of year!:thumbup:


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice work Jeff! It only takes 1 fish to make the day.. Sounds like you ended on a good one

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Solid Report bro! 

Dude your crushed some quality fish, thats awesome lol lookin forward for whats to come this year has been a GREAT 1 across the board from January till now* still pumpin out Giants since the 1st of of the year..... were almost done and back into winter cycle, wont be long b4 wwere lookin back at 2016 in 2017.... keep up the good work bud*

Wish I could be out there with ya more.... but this winter it will be game on!


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow, that's impressive. This is my goal in November, my first Inshore Slam! Thanks for the info JeffBro!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Solid Report bro!
> 
> Dude your crushed some quality fish, thats awesome lol lookin forward for whats to come this year has been a GREAT 1 across the board from January till now* still pumpin out Giants since the 1st of of the year..... were almost done and back into winter cycle, wont be long b4 wwere lookin back at 2016 in 2017.... keep up the good work bud*
> 
> Wish I could be out there with ya more.... but this winter it will be game on!


Yes sir, it's been a fun year! Figured out some unconventional bites that turned out to be crazy good, can't wait to build upon these patterns going into 2017. Winter will be here soon and that means gator trout time, should be a lot of fun if it ever gets cold! We will see what happens, it's getting close! Thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Nice work Jeff! It only takes 1 fish to make the day.. Sounds like you ended on a good one
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Thanks Tim, it's always good to figure something out when the day has been tough. Sometimes you just have to try something different!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

frugalphysio said:


> Wow, that's impressive. This is my goal in November, my first Inshore Slam! Thanks for the info JeffBro!


Not a problem, hope you catch that slam very soon! Make sure you post it up when you do!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Excellent report, read, pics, and SUPER advice. As a transplant here, I look forward to these type reports to help improve my fishing ability in this region. Keep up the great work...


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Always a great read, way to fish. Congrats.


----------



## Versatile170 (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice report man! i have been having some similar results! I have even stumbled across a couple small grouper in certain areas haha. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hunting is for losers. Bows the best time to fish!! Great job!


----------



## vulkanman (Mar 16, 2015)

Great report, thank you!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> Hunting is for losers. Bows the best time to fish!! Great job!


I am very thankful for hunting season, keeps the pressure down during one of the best times of the year. I'm sure I would also hunt if I was physically able to.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Versatile170 said:


> Nice report man! i have been having some similar results! I have even stumbled across a couple small grouper in certain areas haha. Keep up the good work!


Thanks! That's awesome. Grouper on the flats are a lot of fun! Always a cool catch.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

I should be getting off work early tomorrow. Anyone interested in going out? Noontime until 3:30? Gotta pick up the kiddo from school by 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

